# Winterizing NIgerian Dwarf goats



## melody (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello-
I have 2 Nigerian Dwarf goats. I see that they have developed beautiful thick winter coats but I want to make sure that they have all that they need to stay warm and healthy. I am unemployed at the moment so I cannot do anything grand but they each have a Dogloo doghouse with straw inside. I thought one would be sufficient but they grew a good bit this summer. They kind of face each other so they can still get inside but are still next to each other. Their house is a repurposed covered horse stall---protected from rain. They use mostly the cement porch area of the stall. They can also go into the stall if the wind is too much.They stayed at the door of the stall all summer so they could see out, so I did not put the dogloos into the stall.
I welcome any ideas to help keep these guys cozy on a budget. They come out every morning for free pasture and hay (Recommendations welcome here too...they love alfalfa but I hear it i s not so good for them?? They get some with orchard grass hay and then some goat feed at night)
I am in SW Washington state..currently in the 40-50 degree range dipping to or just below freezing at night. when we get snow it is a maximum of 3 inches and does not linger too long.

Thanks!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Nov 7, 2011)

Think about what will also cut drafts.  Stacking a half dozen straw bales just inside the door of the horse stall may be enough to cut any drafts.  That and keeping the rain off should be enough.  

As for food, keep their rumens going with the mixed hay you already feed.  By providing a high rough fiber diet their bodies will be making more heat to keep them warm.  Alfalfa is normally considered good goat food.  It tends to be higher in protein and calcium which could, theoretically, be a problem in that the calcium can cause urinary calculi.  The urinary calculi is best treated with ammonium chloride supplement.  Grain or pelleted food can also be given, but use it as a supplement.  Watch their weights closely so you'll know if they're losing weight and can adjust their diet.  Also watch for manure build-up if they are refusing to go out in the rain/snow.

And we need pics of your boys.


----------



## balluba03 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have two nigerian dwarfs also, and I've been feeding them alfalfa since I got them. The love it and I haven't had any problems with them. They graze on pasture and any treats I give them. 

I would agree with doxiemoxie, as long as it is not too drafty, they should be just fine!


----------



## melody (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are the girls, Laverne and Shirley, relaxing on our front porch this summer.
I will check into working on drafts. I have actually pulled the stall door closed except enough for them to walk inside.  I will check into straw bales to block the wind. Thanks for your input on the alfalfa.
[

][/img]


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 7, 2011)

Since they're females, I wouldn't worry about urinary calculi.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2011)

I just moved from Washington.  I have Alpine dairy goats and a couple Obers.  You have nothing to worry about!  Really, I promise.   Yours have WAY more hair than my thin coated dairy goats.  

I had a three sided barn with THIN (1/4 inch) plywood walls.  I put pallets on the dirt floor and then boards over that.  Then I put down 6 inches of  straw.  The goats barely spent any time in it last winter except when it snowed.   That is where they slept.  Their water froze solid so I used a floating water heater in their little 15 gallon water trough.  (Get one now, while you can.)  They were fine.  

The key is to make sure they have plenty of forage BEFORE it gets cold so they can build a good muscle and fat base and get their "winter metabolism" revved up.  They don't need a lot of fancy feed.  They just need to be healthy.  Make sure they are not sleeping directly on concrete.  And if they are on raised pallets or raised off a concrete floor, make sure there is plenty of insulation between them and the floor.  (thus straw).  Keep it fairly dry.  So you will have to make sure that you check the straw or the pellets or chips and fluff it up.  

You will be able to tell where they pee.  Goats in the barn tend to pee in one or two places.  Usually right at the spot where they stand to eat or right at the door where they come in.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Nov 8, 2011)

Laughing at myself -  I don't know where I got the impression your goats were boys.  The GIRLS are adorable- thanks for the pic.  As already mentioned urinary calculi is typically a male problem.


----------



## balluba03 (Nov 9, 2011)

cute pic!!


----------

